# [OT] Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Ausdruck ...

## Louisdor

Hi @ Alle !

Also Deutschlehrer bin ich ja nicht gerade.

Doch es ist manchmal echt schwer mitzubekommen was manche so meinen, wenn sie ihre Fragen hier stellen oder Probleme beschreiben.

Nur mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus irgendeinem Beitrag der mir gerade beim Durchstöbern des Forums aufgefallen ist.

z.B.: *Quote:*   

> also wenn ich mir die logs anschaun wird das ding mal fein erkannt jetzt ist mein problem nur das ich nicht weil die welchen dev. ich das ding mounten kann weil es anscheinend nicht vorhanden ist. 

 

Ich möchte doch gerne mal darum bitten, etwas mehr auf das Deutsch zu achten.

PS: Ich glaube auch nicht, dass hier die meisten alles nichtdeutsche Muttersprachler sind.

Wer erst Deutsch als zweite Sprache gelernt hat; dass kann man durchaus erkenne.

Und, Zehnfinger blind tippen muss man auch nicht wirklich können!  :Wink: 

PS: Ich hoffe, dass ich hier jetzt niemandem zu nahe getreten bin!?

PS: Vielleicht sollte man so einen Hinweis auch bei https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103561 mit aufnehmen!?

----------

## toskala

lol, dabei ist es doch viel lustiger sich über die komisch-poster zu amüsieren  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Hm na ja, heute war mir das "Lustigfinden" irgendwie einmal etwas zu viel!  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

@NovaleX:

Wos host gsogd? I vasteh irgendwia nix wosd gschriam host  :Very Happy: 

Is doch 1337 so oder?

----------

## Louisdor

@SnorreDev:

Eyh, ick hab nischt jejen jemand der een bisschen Dialkt quatscht un schreibt, doch eher bessa da wo et hinpassen tut, wa !?  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich würde in den Forenregeln folgenden Paragraphen ergänzen!

 *AudioHQ.de-Forensatzung, 3. Paragraph wrote:*   

> Bemühen Sie sich um einen sauberen Posting-Stil. Dies bedeutet insbesondere, dass Sie in ganzen Sätzen schreiben, auf Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise achten, und Ihre Posts nicht mit Aneinanderreihungen von Ausrufe- oder Fragezeichen überfluten sollten. Eine übertriebene Verwendung von Satzzeichen oder Zeilenumbrüchen reduziert die Lesbarkeit Ihrer Posts, ebenso wie große Mengen von Rechtschreib- oder Tippfehlern - und gibt anderen Benutzern weniger Ansporn, auf Ihre Beiträge einzugehen oder Ihre Fragen zu beantworten (oder in schlimmen Fällen, Ihre Beiträge überhaupt zu Ende zu lesen). Außerdem reduzieren stark fehlerbehaftete Beiträge die generelle Qualität des Forums und dessen Eignung als Informationsquelle.
> 
> Viele Fehler können bereits dadurch vermieden werden, dass man seine Beiträge vor dem Absenden einmal durchliest - nutzen Sie also die Vorschaufunktion, die das Forum bietet, bevor Sie Ihre Posts abschicken.

 

Wie wäre das? Ich fände es gut. Denn solche Sätze wie oben sind echt krass, spiegeln IMHO aber die Mühe wider, die sich hier einige Leute mit ihren Problemen machen. Selber denken: zu anstrengend, Buch lesen: zu anstrengend bzw. kostet was, Forensuche: zu anstrengend, auf sauberes Schriftdeutsch achten: zu anstrengend. Sorry aber scheint mir leider bei einigen Leuten hier so.

Den fände ich übrigens auch nicht schlecht:

 *AudioHQ.de-Forensatzung, 2. Paragraph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Denken Sie daran, dass Sie keinen Anspruch auf Hilfe haben und wir dies hier freiwillig tun. Machen Sie uns das Leben deshalb leichter, indem Sie bereits in anderen Beiträgen geklärte Probleme vermeiden und, bevor Sie fragen, entsprechend recherchieren. Wählen Sie für Ihre Beiträge die richtigen Foren, aussagekräftige Titel, beschreiben Sie Ihr Anliegen so genau wie möglich, nennen sie gegebenenfalls angezeigte Fehlermeldungen oder fügen Sie Screenshots hinzu. Seien Sie geduldig, nicht immer kann jedes Anliegen noch am gleichen Tag bearbeitet werden.

 

Könnte man noch etwas abändern, aber im Grunde genommen sind die Titel der Postings oft auch eine Katastrophe  :Wink: .

----------

## Louisdor

@Lenz:

Na das sind doch ein paar ganz brauchbare Paragraphen, die Du da vorgeschlagen hast!

Normalerweise sollte man aber mal annehmen, dass solche Regeln als Grundregeln bei einem halbwegs Erwachsenen (oder auch Jugendlichen) standardmässig vorhanden sind.

----------

## Sas

nichts für ungut, aber "Wer erst Deutsch als zweite Sprache gelernt hat; dass kann man durchaus erkenne." ^^

ansonsten stimme ich im grossen und ganzen schon zu  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Normalerweise sollte man aber mal annehmen, dass solche Regeln als Grundregeln bei einem halbwegs Erwachsenen (oder auch Jugendlichen) standardmässig vorhanden sind.

 

Betonung auf normalerweise.  :Wink:  Ich meine, ich bin ja auch kein Deutschlehrer, aber man sollte schon so schreiben, dass es die anderen auch verstehen... sonst wird's echt mühsam.

----------

## Louisdor

@Sas:

... na wenigstens hat jetzt jemand auch meinen Testrechtschreibfehler gefunden! ...  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Also ich stand schon immer auf Kriegsfuß mit das Grammatik.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Nach der neuen Rechtschreibung isses doch eh wurst oder?

Schreib wie du lustig bist, jetzt sind die 5 Worte, die du vorher richtig geschrieben hast auch noch falsch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

```
*lachmichwech*
```

----------

